# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Supercat Jet [Super Cat, Karolin, Polarstern]

## pantelis2009

Όπως είχαμε αναφέρει εδώ οι αδελφοί Στεφάνου αγόρασαν το Karolin (e.x Polarstern) κατασκευής 2000 που βρίσκετε ΒΔ από το Tallinn ( Εσθονία).
Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι η παραλαβή του πλοίου ολοκληρώθηκε, στην Ελλάδα θα ονομαστεί Supercat και αναμένετε να φορτωθεί κατά τις 25-30 Δεκεμβρίου επάνω σε heave lift vessel για να φτάσει στην Ελλάδα. Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο.

KAROLIN.jpg

----------


## flash13

Pantelis2009 μήπως οι πληροφορίες σου γνωρίζουν το όνομα του heavy lift vessel που θα φερει το SUPERCAT?

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακόμη δεν μου είναι κάτι σίγουρο και γνωστό ....αλλά στην περιοχή βρίσκετε το ESL Australia. Ίδωμεν.

----------


## dionisos

Το EEMSLIFT HENDRIKA το οποιο μεταφερει το SUPERCAT EX KAROLIN τωρα περναει το Κιελο. Καλο υπολοιπο
EEMSLIFT HENDRIKA.png

----------


## dionisos

Ξεκινησε πριν λιγο απο το HERLINGEN με προορισμο το Λαυριο και αφιξη στις 22/1 10.00 GMT. Καλο ταξειδι σε Πλοιο και Πληρωμα.

----------


## speedrunner

Υπάρχουν 2 topic ανοιγμένα στο foroum για το πλοίο, ένα στα Ελληνικά ταχύπλοα σαν Supercat και ένα στα ξένα σαν Karolin, κάποιος διαχειριστής να τα συγχωνεύσει αυτά τα 2.

----------


## dionisos

Το EEMSLIFT HENDRIKA εχει εισελθει στην Μεσογειο. Ηδη βρισκεται Βορεια του Αλγεριου και εχει Αφιξη στο Λαυριο στις 22/1 08.00. Και μια Φωτογραφια του απο το Shipspotting περνωντας το Κιελο στις 12/1
EEMSLIFT HENDRIKA-KAROLIN.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Σε δυο ωρες περιπου το EEMSLIFT HENDRIKA με το SUPERCAT φορτωμενο φτανει στο ΛΑΥΡΙΟ. Οσοι πιστοι Φωτογραφοι της περιοχης ας ετοιμαστουν.

----------


## dionisos

Στην ζωντανη web camera του Λαυριου φαινεται οτι εχει αρχισει η Εκφορτωση του SUPERCAT απο το EEMSLIFT HENDRIKA ενω διπλα παραμενει το ΚΑΡΑΠΙΠΕΡΗΣ 16 μαλλον για να το παραλαβει. Καμμια φωτογραφια αν μπορει καποιος

----------


## leo85

> Στην ζωντανη web camera του Λαυριου φαινεται οτι εχει αρχισει η Εκφορτωση του SUPERCAT απο το EEMSLIFT HENDRIKA ενω διπλα παραμενει το ΚΑΡΑΠΙΠΕΡΗΣ 16 μαλλον για να το παραλαβει. Καμμια φωτογραφια αν μπορει καποιος


Φίλε dionisos το πλοίο είναι ακόμα πάνω στο φορτηγό EEMSLIFT HENDRIKA, όπως βλέπουμε στην _LIVE CAMERA_ του Λαυρίου.

----------


## dionisos

> Φίλε dionisos το πλοίο είναι ακόμα πάνω στο φορτηγό EEMSLIFT HENDRIKA, όπως βλέπουμε στην _LIVE CAMERA_ του Λαυρίου.


Εχεις δικιο αλλα την ωρα που το εγραψα γινοντουσαν καποιες εργασιες αλλα φαινεται διεκοπησαν. Ζητω συγγνωμη

----------


## dionisos

Τελικα το πλοιο εφυγε απο το Λαυριο και παει για Ελευσινα.

----------


## threshtox

Φρέσκα κουλούρια..

DSC_0775.jpg

Πρωινή στο ΥΕΝ..

----------


## leo85

Ξεφορτώθηκε εχθές στην Ελευσίνα και μετά το έφεραν μάλλον τα ρεμούλκα στον Πειραιά. Λόγω καιρού πρέπει να έγινε η μεταφορά του στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το καραβάκι βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα και έχει βαφτεί στα νέα του χρώματα, της GOLDEN STAR. Να σημειώσουμε εδώ ότι το όνομα του όπως έχει γραφτεί πρύμα - πλώρα είναι _SUPER CAT_ (δύο λέξεις) και όχι μία όπως το έχουμε στον τίτλο του θέματος.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αυτές τις μέρες είναι να ξεκινήσει προς Μακεδονία μεριά. Γνωρίζει κανένας πότε ;;

----------


## flash13

> Αυτές τις μέρες είναι να ξεκινήσει προς Μακεδονία μεριά. Γνωρίζει κανένας πότε ;;


εδω αναφερουν για αύριο

http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net/%ce...-%cf%84%ce%bf/

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραία... Θα πάω για καφέ στο Kitchen Bar....

----------


## Amorgos66

...το σκαφος θα φυγει αυριο για Θεσσαλονικη
μεσω Βολου και απο Σαββατο ξεκιναει 
δρομολογια με ωρα αναχωρησης 10.00, 
αφιξη Σκιαθο 13.10,τιμη 60¤.
Τα δρομολογια εχουν αναρτηθει στα site
κρατησεων.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ...το σκαφος θα φυγει αυριο για Θεσσαλονικη
> μεσω Βολου και απο Σαββατο ξεκιναει 
> δρομολογια με ωρα αναχωρησης 10.00, 
> αφιξη Σκιαθο 13.10,τιμη 60¤.
> Τα δρομολογια εχουν αναρτηθει στα site
> κρατησεων.



Ήδη το πρώτο ανέβηκε στο Βόλο. Άρα μεθαύριο 14 του μηνός θα έρθει στη Θεσσαλονίκη το απόγευμα, για να ξεκινήσουν τα δρομολόγια στις 15/6.

----------


## Amorgos66

> ...το σκαφος θα φυγει αυριο για Θεσσαλονικη
> μεσω Βολου και απο Σαββατο ξεκιναει 
> δρομολογια με ωρα αναχωρησης 10.00, 
> αφιξη Σκιαθο 13.10,τιμη 60¤.
> Τα δρομολογια εχουν αναρτηθει στα site
> κρατησεων.


...τελικα η αναχωρηση αναβληθηκε μιας και 
τα συνεργεια δεν καταφεραν να τελειωσουν
τις εργασιες εντος χρονοδιαγραμματος...
Επιπλεον,βγηκε απο το συστημα
κρατησεων,οπου εμφανιζεται
στα δρομολογια απο 30/6...

----------


## Amorgos66

Δοκιμαστικα τωρα στον Σαρωνικο...!!
29,2 max
Screenshot_2018-06-21-16-02-50.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τις ταχύτητες του Flyingcat 4, δε μπορούνε να τις πιάσουν τελικά...

----------


## speedrunner

> Δοκιμαστικα τωρα στον Σαρωνικο...!!
> 29,2 max
> Screenshot_2018-06-21-16-02-50.jpg


Μέχρι 19,3 το είδα εγώ

----------


## Amorgos66

...επιστροφη στο μωλο της ΔΕΗ,απο τα δοκιμαστικα ...
IMG_20180622_101758_976.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...δευτερο δοκιμαστικο σημερα...,
31,1 max,...και Δευτερα φευγει για
πανω...
received_1869906316405119.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για δοκιμαστικό άραγε βγαίνει τώρα .....ή για πάνω??????

----------


## Amorgos66

...μολις αναχωρει για Βολο...
Screenshot_2018-06-26-16-03-54.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...καποιες φημες ομιλουν για μη ευρυθμη
λειτουργια του συστηματος διευθυνσης
του πλοιου κ... επιστροφη στον Πειραια...

----------


## pantelis2009

> ...καποιες φημες ομιλουν για μη ευρυθμη
> λειτουργια του συστηματος διευθυνσης
> του πλοιου κ... επιστροφη στον Πειραια...


Ήδη αναχώρησε από Θεσσαλονίκη και αυτή την ώρα πάει με 10,1 μίλια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά ήρθε Πέραμα στη προβλήτα 1 της ΝΑΥΣΙ και έδεσε στην εξωτερική πλευρά κοντά στα βενζινάκια Σαλαμίνα-Πέραμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τελικά ήρθε Πέραμα στη προβλήτα 1 της ΝΑΥΣΙ και έδεσε στην εξωτερική πλευρά κοντά στα βενζινάκια Σαλαμίνα-Πέραμα.


Να το δούμε το καραβάκι σε χθεσινές φωτό από το Πέραμα.

IMG_0247.jpg__IMG_0274.jpg
_30/06/2018_

----------


## despo

Ηδη η εταιρεία πάντως έχει ανακοινώσει οτι δεν θα κάνει για την τρέχουσα περίοδο κανένα δρομολόγιο. Κρίμα...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Νομίζω ότι το ζητούμενο ήταν να μπει ταχύπλοο από Θεσσαλονίκη για Σποράδες.
Νομίζω επίσης ότι το "Super Speed" τα καταφέρνει επ'άξια στη Μακεδονία! Δεν είναι γρήγορο όπως το Flyingcat 4, αλλά είναι συνεπέστατο.

----------


## avvachrist

> Ηδη η εταιρεία πάντως έχει ανακοινώσει οτι δεν θα κάνει για την τρέχουσα περίοδο κανένα δρομολόγιο. Κρίμα...


Τόσο σοβαρή είναι η ζημιά που έχει και θα χάσει όλη τη σεζόν;;; Ή μήπως μετά την δρομολόγηση του AQUA BLUE η εταιρεία βλέπει ότι θα "μπει μέσα" με το δεύτερο ταχύπλοο στη γραμμή;;;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αυτό υποτίθεται θα "έπαιζε μπάλα" από το Βόλο...

----------


## avvachrist

> Αυτό υποτίθεται θα "έπαιζε μπάλα" από το Βόλο...


Εκεί είναι ακόμη πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το καραβάκι έχει βγει έξω στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Amorgos66

...επισκευαζεται και επιστρεφει...

http://www.kaipoutheos.gr/2018/12/super-cat.html?m=1

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από αρκετούς μήνες τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου του Περάματος, το καραβάκι έχει επιστρέψει στο υγρό στοιχείο και πλέον βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0155.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 02/02/2019_

----------


## Amorgos66

...ενεργοποιηση τον Μαιο...
http://www.pireaspiraeus.com/καλοκαί...δυτικές-ανατο/

----------


## ΦΑΝΑΡΙ

Το supercat  αυτή την ώρα μεθόδευσε από τον Πειραιά  ίσως για δοκιμαστικο

----------


## speedrunner

Χθες το ταχύπλοο πραγματοποίησε δρομολόγιο πιστοποίησης στα λιμάνια που θα εξυπηρετεί
Εδώ η παρθενική του αφιξοαναχώρηση στην Φολέγανδρο.

----------


## hayabusa

και εδώ από ψηλά αναχωρώντας για το παρθενικό του εμπορικό δρομολόγιο

----------


## rjjjh2004

Μαζεύει τρομερές καθυστερήσεις και είναι πολύ αργό για ταχύπλοο. Ευγενικό αλλά ανεκπαίδευτο πλήρωμα....

----------


## nautaki

Οι πλοιαρχοι του πληκτρολογίου παρακαλώ να σωπάσουν...

----------


## rjjjh2004

Τότε καλό θα ήταν να μιλήσουν οι αριθμοί:

Επίσημη ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά χθες 23.45. Πραγματική 02:10 σήμερα το πρωί.

Θέσεις μη ανακλινόμενες. Πλήρωμα που ανήγγελε άφιξη στη Φολέγανδρο ενώ φτάναμε στη Μήλο. Κλιματισμός που αλλού σε πάγωνε κι αλλού σε ζέσταινε υπερβολικά.

Η γραμμή χρειαζόταν κάτι καλύτερο από ένα ακόμα σκάφος τύπου Seajet 2....

----------


## plori

http://www.kaipoutheos.gr/2019/05/αμ...νου-για-τ.html

"Φωνάζει" η Σιφνος !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Μηχανική βλάβη στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή του παρουσίασε το επιβατηγό καταμαράν «Supercat» 3 ναυτικά μίλια από τη νησίδα του Αγ. Γεωργίου.




Το πλοίο με 127 επιβάτες που είχε αναχωρήσει στις 7 το πρωί από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για Μήλο, Φολέγανδρο, Θήρα, Ιο, Νάξο, Μύκονο, παρά τη μηχανική βλάβη, επιστρέφει αυτοδύναμα στον Πειραιά και δεν έχει αιτηθεί συνδρομής, όπως αναφέρει το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ. Οι επιβάτες αναμένεται να προωθηθούν στους προορισμούς τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.


Το βράδυ της Τετάρτης, πλοίο από το Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης με προορισμό τον Πειραιά επέστρεψε στο κρητικό λιμάνι, καθώς επιβάτης αισθάνθηκε αδιαθεσία λίγο μετά τον απόπλου. Ο επιβάτης διακομίστηκε στο νοσοκομείο και το πλοίο ξεκίνησε και πάλι το ταξίδι του.



Πηγή: iefimerida.gr - https://www.iefimerida.gr/ellada/mih...sKzDCves-jMdnw

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί από το μεγάλο λιμάνι.

SUPER-CAT-14-8-2019.jpg 

14-08-2019

----------


## Ellinis

Δεμένο στον Πειραιά παραμένει σήμερα το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΚΑΤ καθώς τις τελευταίες μέρες το ταλανίζουν μηχανικές βλάβες.
Πριν λίγες μέρες ταξίδεψα με το πλοίο και μάλλον εξαιτίας των μποφόρ δεν ανέπτυξε την προβλεπόμενη ταχύτητα για να μην ταλαιπωρήσει τους επιβάτες παραπάνω απ'όσο ούτως ή άλλως ταλαιπωρούνται από ταχύπλοα αυτού του μεγέθους. Αποτέλεσμα ηταν να φθάσει στη Μήλο με μια ώρα καθυστέρηση. Καλύτερα απο το να μοιράζουν σακουλάκια...
Το πλήρωμα ήταν εξαιρετικό, το εσωτερικό αδιάφορο όπως κάθε αλλού σκάφους αυτού του τύπου. Στα συν το συνδρομητικο πρόγραμμα που έπαιζαν οι τηλεοράσεις. Μια λεπτομέρεια, στην πίσω πλευρά των καθισμάτων παραμένουν κολλημένες οι διαφημίσεις με τα είδη που πρόσφερε το μπάρ στη Νορβηγία.
Αν το κρατήσουν και άλλη σεζόν οι Στεφάνου ίσως αξίζει μια μικρής έκτασης ανακαίνιση.
Πάντως μέχρι τώρα δεν τους έχουν "πάει" τα δυο πρώτα ταχύπλοα που έφεραν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και σήμερα μια από τα ίδια. https://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arth...at-logo-vlavis

----------


## Amorgos66

...νέα σχέδια...
https://cyclades24.gr/2020/06/neo-en...ani-tis-syrou/

----------


## Ellinis

Aφού το καραβάκι έκανε λιγοστά ταξίδια από Ραφήνα προς Κυκλάδες αντικαθιστώντας το SIFNOS JET που είχε υποστεί βλάβη, έπαθε και αυτό βλάβη  :Soap:  ...και επέστρεψε στο Πέραμα. Στο πλάνο της Σητζετς είναι να επανέλθει στις 29/6 στη γραμμή Τήνο-Μύκονο-Νάξο-Πάρο-Θήρα. Να δούμε αν θα τα καταφέρει με τα μελτέμια γιατί το συγκεκριμένο στο μικρό διάστημα που έχει ταξιδέψει στην Ελλάδα δείχνει κάπως "ασθενικό"...

----------

